# steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen



## boesihexi (17. Mai 2010)

hallo,

ich suche schon lange nach einer lösung für meinen teich, die nicht viel kostet und auch nicht mit aufwand verbunden ist. jetzt meine ich sie gefunden zu haben  ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, dass das auch funktionieren wird, deswegen frage ich vorher lieber die "profis".

mein teich ist aus kieselzement gemisch und muss ursprünglich als schwimmteich gebaut worden sein, nehme ich an. er hat keine zonen oder teressen, so dass ich probleme mit der bepflanzung habe. siehe foto unten. 

ich habe bereits am wochenende haufenweise pflanzenpäckchen mit  küchenpapier und kiesel gemacht und gepflanzt. diese lösung finde ich  aber unbefiedigend, weil es eine glücksache ist die richtige tiefe zu erwischen und zu hoffen, dass die pflanzen auch dort bleiben und "fuss fassen". zumal der wasserstand bei mir je nach regenmenge um ca. 40 cm steigt oder sinkt. pflanzeninseln wurden mir bereits in einem anderen thread vorgeschlagen, dann bleibt aber der ufer trotzdem nackt und nur die mitte des teiches bepflanzt.

MEINE FRAGE: kann ich diese steile ufer ringsherum mit einem netz bespannen, wie man ihn zum abdecken des teiches nimmt (oder vogelschutznetz) und zwischen den maschen die pflanzen wurzelnackt einklemmen? ich habe mir eine maschenweite von 2-3 cm vorgestellt, so dass die dickeren pflanzenstengel wie bei der __ iris oder __ kalmus auch platz zum herauswachsen haben. 

würde sowas gehen? in prinzip wäre das wie eine ufertasche, bloss freitgestaltbar. die ufertaschen sind teuer und ich bräuchte mindestens 10 st., wenn ich den ufer so gestalten möchte wie ich mir das vorstelle. ausserdem können sich die pflanzen nicht so gut ausbreiten.

können die pflanzen auch ohne erde, wurzelnackt im teich wachsen? gemeint sind pflanzen für tiefwasser 120 cm bis ca. -20 cm sumpfzone. weil die wand des teiches nicht aus glatter folie ist, sondern zement-kiesel, also rauh, könnten die pflanzen evtl. auch hier wurzeln, wenn sie nur genug halt bekommen?

bitte-bitte sagt, dass es gehen würde :beten
gabriela


----------



## Turbo (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Hallo Gabriela

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das dein Netz gefährlich für dieTeichbewohner wird. 
Möglicherweise verhängen sie sich darin. 

Für meine steilen Böschungen werde ich aus Restkautschukfolie vom Teichbau Taschen kleben.
Diese oben mit Steinen fixieren und bepflanzen.
Aus dem unten umgelegten Boden will ich mehrere Stücke rausschneiden, damit das Getier und das Wasser zirkulieren kann und sich die Wurzeln ausbreiten können. Das selbe vermutlich auf den Seiten.
Damit die Taschen nicht aufschwimmen, werden sie vermutlich mit Steinen befüllt. Diese dienen den Pflanzen auch als Fixierungshilfe.

Ob es wirklich klappt, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Verspreche mir aber bei meiner beinahe senkrechten Böschung viel davon. 

Vielleicht währe dies auch etwas für dich.


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*



boesihexi schrieb:


> ... die nicht viel kostet und auch nicht mit aufwand verbunden ist



Sorry, aber wenn ich sowas lese...... 

Willst Du etwas gescheites musst du auch investieren, oder es sein lassen.
Erstmal die moralische Seite.

Jetzt mein Statement dazu:



boesihexi schrieb:


> würde sowas gehen?



Meiner Meinung nach nein! Die Pflanzen brauchen ein Substrat um Wurzeln zu ziehen, Nährstoffe aufzunehmen usw. Einfach so reinhängen bringt dir da wenig.

Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornkraut, Tannenwedel usw kannst du einfach in den Teich setzen, bzw legen. Eine Uferbepflanzung sieht zwar nett aus, ist aber bei deinem Teich sehr schwierig. Wie Du selbst schreibst, wechselt der Wasserstand um 40cm (höher/tiefer).
Das heißt, Uferpflanzen könnten zeitweiße auch "trocken hängen". Wenn nun Hochsommer ist sind die bald kaputt (wie ich gelesen habe hast du ja keinen Wasser, bzw Stromanschluss im Garten, somit kannst du auch schlecht/mühevoll wieder auffüllen und bist auf Regenwetter angewießen).
Genau aus diesem Grund fallen in meinen Augen auch Pflanztaschen weg.

Ich würde in deinem Teich mit 1) einer Pflanzeninsel arbeiten, 2) Unterwasserpflanzen, 3) Schwimmpflanzen.

Ich habe die Bilder von dir in den letzten Monaten schon häufig angeschaut, mir fällt leider keine bessere Lösung ein!

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## boesihexi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

@turbo

wo hast du steile böschungen an deinem teich? ich habe mir dein album angesehen, du hast aber nur schönes, flaches sumpfgebiet und in der mitte tiefe? ja, das mit den tieren ist ein argument. wobei ich mich frage, was für tiere in meinem teich leben werden, den das netz gefährlich sein könnte. fische kommen in meinem teich nicht vor. 

zum basteln von taschen reicht bei mir weder die zeit, noch die kraft aus. so eine folie schneidet man nicht mit der bastelschere. es interessiert mich aber, wenn du fotos hast, wie du die taschen gelöst hast.

grüsse,
gabriela


----------



## heiko-rech (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Hallo,


boesihexi schrieb:


> zum basteln von taschen reicht bei mir weder die zeit,


ein Teich benötigt aber nunmal Zeit. Teilweise sogar viel Zeit. Wenn du diese nicht aufbringen kannst, mußt du dir überlegen, was aus deinem Teich auf Dauer werden soll.


boesihexi schrieb:


> noch die kraft aus. so eine folie schneidet man nicht mit der bastelschere.


Ein scharfes Cuttermesser reicht aus. Dann benötigt man auch keine Kraft zum Schneiden.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## boesihexi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

@daniel



> Willst Du etwas gescheites musst du auch investieren, oder es sein lassen.


sorry, wenn ich sowas lese...  es gibt nicht nur menschen mit dickgefülltes portemonaie auf dieser welt und manche davon besitzen sogar die frechheit, wünsche zu haben wie die reichen  

ich habe in ein halbes jahr, seitdem ich den garten habe, über 3.000 euro darin investiert, darunter über 250 euro nur in teichpflanzen. fürs erste reicht es, zumal der garten nur gepachtet ist und ich mir noch nicht sicher bin, ob ich ihn kaufen werde. aber deine moral erschliesst sich mir leider nicht :? allein der grösste skimmer, die fetteste pumpe oder der grösste koi machen noch lange nicht den teich aus, oder? zumindest ein teil der schönheit liegt auch im auge des betrachters. ich stecke schon genug geld in den teich, auch viel arbeit und vorallem herzensblut, diese "moral" lasse ich mir nicht nehmen, sorry.

ja, unterwasserpflanzen habe ich bereits gekauft und eingepflanzt, dazu schwimmpflanzen (tannelwedel, __ krebsschere, wassersterne, __ hornkraut, __ wasserpest, __ moos, __ froschbiss etc). am rand habe ich auch schon jede menge gepflanzt. der aufgebrochene uferteil ist mit dem teich verbunden, das wasser wird zum teil dadurch gefiltert. zumindest ist der ufer viel nasser als der restliche garten und ich konnte nach dem entleeren sehen, wie das wasser aus dem ufer in den teich hineinströmt. also, es macht schon etwas sinn, auch den ufer zu bepflanzen?

meine vorstellung mit der tasche, bzw. mit dem netz war, erst unter 40 cm höhe einzupflanzen. dann stehen die pflanzen die meiste zeit bei 0 sozusagen und müssen nur bei hochwasser mehr wasser ertragen. das ist in der freien natur auch nicht anders bei regen? eigentlich ist mein teich sehr natürlich, weil der wasserstand sich nach dem grundwasserpegel richtet, also steigt und sinkt damit. die taschen wären auch bei niedrigerem wasserstand nass, wenn sie tief genug im wasser liegen, weil die sich voll mit wasser saugen? das wäre der nachteil des netzes, da hast du recht. mit der schwimminsel kann ich mich nicht anfreunden, weil ich sowas nur unten fixieren kann und dann habe ich sie nur mitten im teich. ich möchte aber auch am rand die pflanzen haben, damit in der mitte platz für die seerosen ist.

ich lade bilder hoch vom fortschritt am teich, dann siehst du, dass sich etwas getan hat seitdem du mein teich kennst. ich will keineswegs klug********rn, weil ich mich noch nicht so gut auskenne mit dem teich. ich weiss aber aus anderen bereiche, dass man nicht nur in der dailmer-werkstatt beste ergebnisse erreichen kann. mancher pfiffiger werkler kann es auch mal billiger und manchmal auch besser. für mich ist mein teich eine herausforderung, der ich mich gerne stelle 

grüsse,
gabriela


----------



## boesihexi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*



> ein Teich benötigt aber nunmal Zeit. Teilweise sogar viel Zeit. Wenn du diese nicht aufbringen kannst, mußt du dir überlegen, was aus deinem Teich auf Dauer werden soll.


heiko, schlimmer als ich den teich und den garten übernommen habe, kann es nicht werden. beide waren über 3 jahre sichselbst überlassen. der teich war zwar voller teichlinsen, aber die seerose lebte noch und hatte sogar blüten (siehe mein avatar-bild). jetzt sieht alles besser aus, die wasserqualität und der teich auch.

ich rotiere jeden tag im garten und am teich. stecke geld und zeit darin. es bleibt aber zum basteln eben keine zeit, wenn ich im garten werkeln muss. ich mache den garten und den teich ganz alleine und habe im garten keine volleingerichtete werkstatt, wie ihr sie von zuhause in eueren garagen kennt. ich kann dort nicht aus dem ff eine lötpistole zaubern oder sie benutzen, wenn ich sie habe.

wenn patriks idee funktioniert und ich näheres darüber erfahre, kann ich versuchen sie in der tat umzusetzen. erstmal muss ich aber wissen, ob sowas bei mir möglich wäre - laut daniel nicht.

grüsse,
gabriela


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*



boesihexi schrieb:


> @daniel
> 
> 
> sorry, wenn ich sowas lese...  es gibt nicht nur menschen mit dickgefülltes portemonaie auf dieser welt und manche davon besitzen sogar die frechheit, wünsche zu haben wie die reichen



Dadrum gehts nicht. Es geht auch um den Aufwand, du hast geschrieben, du möchtest einen möglichst kleinen Aufwand haben. D.h Pflanzentaschen selbst basteln würde wohl wegfallen?
Ich glaube du hast mein Posting oben falsch verstanden, das finanzielle war eher zweitranging gemeint!

By the way: Man kann auch Arbeit investieren


----------



## heiko-rech (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Hallo Gabriela,

natürlich muss man kein Vermögen ausgeben um einen schönen Teich im Garten zu haben.Aber so richtig billig ist dieses Hobby auch nicht. 

Auch ich bin kein Krösus und muss mir meine Ausgaben gut überlegen. Und genau hier liegt oft der Denkfehler. Du schreibst, dass du für 250 Euro Teichpflanzen gekauft hast. Das ist ne Menge Geld, wenn man bedenkt, dass du noch nicht weißt, wie du genau Pflanzen mußt. Ich hoffe du hast die Pflanzen nicht zu vollkommen überteuerten Preisen im Baumarkt gekauft.

Ich habe auch mit wenig Wissen angefangen einen Teich zu bauen. Im Nachhinein ist mir aber klar geworden, dass ich mir viel Mühe und auch viel Geld hätte sparen können, wenn ich es gleich richtig gemacht habe. Auch hier gilt, wer billig kauft, der kauft zweimal.

Die Pflanztaschen von Naturagard kenne ich nicht. Ich selbst habe die Ufermatten im Teich und bin damit mehr als zufrieden. Für mich war dan eine der lohnensten Investitionen am Teich.

Wichtig wäre jetzt, dass du aufhörst herumzudocktern und dir überlegst, wie du den Teich am besten sanieren kannst. Vielleicht kann man ja eine Pflanzzone "einmauern".

Hier sind viele Pflanzenexperten im Forum, die dir sagen können, welche Pflanzen unter den gegebenen Bedingungen klarkommen können.

Auf dem Bild, in deinem ersten Beitrag sieht dein Teich aus wie eine Baugrube. Wenn sich daran bereits einiges geändert hat, solltest du dringend aktuelle Bilder posten, damit man sich das alles mal vorstellen kann.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## boesihexi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

@daniel

sorry, wenn ich dich missverstanden habe! nein, ich MÖCHTE keinen geringen aufwand, ich KANN nur begrenzt arbeiten. der garten hat 500 m2 und ich bewirschafte ihn alleine. in moment nur unter schmerzen, weil ich chronisch krank bin. meine kraft ist begrenzt. wenn ich im garten etwas mache, falle ich nach 2-3 stunden um und kann den ganzen tag kaum noch etwas machen. deswegen muss ich meine kraft und zeit gut dosieren. zum basteln kann ich meine hände in moment nicht benutzen, so ist das gemeint.

doch, ich investiere viel arbeit und wirklich herzensblut in diesem garten und auch in dem teich. ich war letze woche sogar bei 12 grad in den teich drin um die seerosen zu retten. ich muss aber nahc lösungen suchen, die ich alleine und mit meinen handicaps bewältigen kann.

schön, wenn wir uns jetzt verstehen


----------



## boesihexi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

@heiko

die bilder sind der teich nach der zweiten entleerung. ich poste unten bilder von heute, habe sie gerade hochgeladen. dann könnt ihr besser sehen, wie der teich voll und mit bepflanzung aussieht.

nein, ich habe keine pflanze im baumarkt gekauft  ich habe sie überwiegend bei john gekauft, gute und günstige pflanzen. von werner bekomme ich auch noch welche, bei ihm dauer aber der versand ziemlich lange. die 250 euro habe ich nicht am stück ausgegeben, sondern in mehreren etapen. ich habe anfangs auch gedacht, ich komme mit der ersten pflanzenlieferung klar, aber ich habe die grösse des teichs unterschätzt.

bepflanzt sind jetzt der ufer und die böschung mit dem geröll, unterwasser und schwimmpflanzen, seerosen (denen geht es ganz gut). das, was ich heute und gestern gerodet habe, ist nur zum teil gepflanzt (neben dem __ efeu). dort möchte ich noch den trockenufer einpflanzen. 

ich bin nicht so glücklich mit der bepflanzung, weil die sich auf einen bestimmten teil des teichs konzentriert. deswegen wollte ich das netz auf der uferseite bespannen, um auch an anderen stellen ausser des gerölls und ufer pflanzen zu können. mauern wird unter den umständen in meinem garten etwas schwierig, ist aber auch eine lösung, an die ich gedacht habe.

fotos der "baugrube" heute siehe unten.


----------



## boesihexi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

...und das ist mein miniteich, der schon seit 3 wochen steht und bisher gut gedeiht. wenn ich mit meinem fertigen teich angeben darf  bis der grosse fertig wird, werden wahrscheinlich noch ein paar minis in der gegend spriessen, die sind leichter zu pflegen. ein projekt nelumbo habe ich auch gestartet, das wetter ist aber ungnädig mit ihm.


----------



## heiko-rech (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Hallo,

na das sieht doch ganz anders aus, als auf deimen "Baugrubenbild". So schlecht sieht das doch alles garnicht aus. Das wächst doch alles noch.

Ich habe an meinem Teich einge Stellen, an denen ich die Steile Böschung mit Ufermatten abgedeckt habe. Diese Matten habe ich mit dem Cuttermesser eingeritzt und dann eine Aushöhlung hineingepult. Dort hinein ein wenig Substrat und dann Pflanzen hinein. Das funktioniert bei Pflanzen, die in erster Linie die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser beziehen und wenig Substrat brauchen.

Ich habe auch eine Packung  Pflanzen aus dem Ufermatten- Sortiment von Naturagard genommen. Diese kannst du auf die Ufermatte pflanzen, nachdem du sie mit Substrat eingeschlämmt hast.

Bei den Ufermatten mußt du nur aufpassen, sie saugen sich voll. Solange also die Ufermatte noch recht blank liegt bedeutet dies einen recht hohen Wasserverlust.

Hier mal ein Bild, wie das bei mir nach der Bepflanzung aussah:
 

Und so in diesem Frühling:
 

Im Sommer wird von der Matte nichts mehr zu sehen sein.

Die Ufermatten sind günstiger, als die Taschenmatten und leicht zu verarbeiten.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## boesihexi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

na, ein wenig fantasie braucht man schon wenn man das innenleben eines teiches sieht  auch ein folienteich sieht nackig ganz übel aus. erst das wasser und die pflanzen machen die schönheit aus  mein baugruben-bild ist vom märz, als ich den teich entleert habe, da wuchst noch nichts bei der kälte. die seerosen habe ich zum teil auch schon umgetopft, die stehen jetzt gedüngt in eimern mit katzenstreu-sand gemisch und nicht mehr in den körben. es soll nur die bauweise veranschaulichen, nicht die schönheit des teiches zeigen.

ja, an einer ufermatte habe ich auch gedacht. das ist dieser grüne, filzähnliche stoff, den man rollenweise kaufen kann und aus dem die taschen bei naturagard angefertigt sind? ich hatte sie nur deswegen verworfen, weil ich mir die matte, vorallem in nassem zustand, sehr schwer vorstelle. keine ahnung wie ich sie dann befestigen kann, ohne dass sie reisst. das netz wollte ich mit metallhacken direkt im zement vernageln. würde das mit der matte auch gehen? die idee mit den aufgeschlitzten taschen ist gut, das spart bastelarbeit  taschen nähen, das würde bei mir gar nicht gehen. dann würde ich entweder auf die pflanzen verzichten, oder bei naturagard für 20-30 euro pro lfm bestellen. 

dicke, fette steine, so schöne wie du hast, kann ich leider keine zum befestigen nehmen. ich brauche den teichrand zum laufen, sonst komme ich gar nicht mehr zum teich und auch nicht am anderen ende des gartens.

ich habe __ pfennigkraut und noch ein paar andere __ bodendecker, die nach meiner vorstellung die nackte ufer bedecken sollen. wenn sich die ufermatte vollsaugt und ständig feucht bleibt, auch bei niedrigerem wasserstand, dann ist das mit sicherheit die ideale lösung für mich. auch bei dem netz würde ich mit etwas lehm-sand die wurzeln fixieren, bei der matte würde das leichter gehen.

wie tief liegt deine matte? das wasser sieht seicht aus bei dir. ein schöner teich! bei mir müsste die matte bis zum boden gehen, also 1-1,5 m und man wurde sie schon sehen. gibt es pflanzen, die kleine wurzeln haben, so dass sie die ufermatte komplett bedecken können? zb. wie der moss? wächst auf der ufermatte etwas, oder nur wenn substrat drauf liegt (also nicht senkrecht)?

danke dir und gute nacht,
gabriela


----------



## heiko-rech (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Hallo,

um diese Zeit gibt es nur noch eine kurze Antwort

Also die Matten gehen bei mir nur im gezeigten Flachwasserbereich bis nach unten. An einigen anderen Stellen leigen die Matten nur auf dem oberen Rand auf Wenn die Matten nicht befestigt werden können oder beschwert, schwimmen sie auf.

Die Matten selbst sind sehr Reißfest, lassen ich aber mit einer guten Schere schneiden. Eine Befestigung im Beton könnte gehen denke ich. Habe ich aber natürlich nicht probiert.

Bei mir haben die Pflanzen in der Matte gewurzelt. Auch das __ Moos (war vorher in der Wiese) wurzelt in den Matten.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## sister_in_act (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Hallo Gabriela

ich habe mal bei meinem vorherigen teich mit ausgedienten feinstrumpfhosen gearbeitet.
das ging ganz gut , sah irgendwie, wenns mal vorschaute , auch nicht so  schlimm aus und die wurzeln konnten durch die maschen in den teich wachsen.wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte ich damals tannenwedel, sumpfvergißmeinicht und noch ähnliche, allerdings bei ziemlich gleichem wasserstand.

meine idee wäre  bei dir mit  fertigzement *kuhlen* ( so eine art taschen )zu formen auf dem kieselzeug und in diese dann die pflanzen rein, paar steinchen  auf die wurzeln damit sie nicht aufschwimmen-fertig.
allerdings müßtest du das bei relativ  niedrigem wasserstand machen um das minimum an wasser für die pflanzen zu garantieren.
wenn der pack zement zu schwer ist einfach in eimerchen umpacken;-)
ich guck mal ob ich noch bilder von damals finde.

lb grüße und --das wird schon!

lb grüße ulla


----------



## boesihexi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

morgääähn....

@heiko

die idee mit der boschungsmatte ging schon in die richtunge richtung. jetzt verfeinere ich das ergebnis und nerve weiter mit fragen  

ich habe jetzt ein wenig gegoogelt und das hier gefunden. das ist genau was ich mir vorstelle, nur, dass ich die bepflanzung nach zonen selber vornehmen möchte. es scheint auch zu funktionieren und auch tiergerechter zu sein als die krallmatte, die ich auch in visier hatte. leider haben die keine preise auf der webseite. aber jetzt weiss ich in welche richtung ich suchen soll.

danke für deinen anstoss, das hat mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## boesihexi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

hallo ulla,

wie meinst du das mit den "kuhlen"? modelieren? das würde einer terassierung nahe kommen, also kleine platformen bauen? das wäre eine ellegante lösung, aber auch eine aufwendigere. es fällt zement in den teich, bis es trocknet dauert, dann ist je nach beschaffenheit nicht so umwelt/pflanzen/terfreundlich etc.

ich muss sowieso den teich nochmal entleeren, um matte oder diese kuhlen anzubringen. das ist also kein thema. bloss, dass ich den teich nie richtig leer bekomme, er füllt sich schnell wieder auf. zement braucht lange um zu trocknen?

die idee mit den strümpfen ist lustig  ich habe mit wisch-und-weg ähnlich gearbeitet, also mit päckchen und dann an der wand anbringen. also irgednwie dasselbe, nur mti anderen materialen. ich befürchte nur, dass durch die steilheit der wände kein substrat ansetzt und dass die pflanzen nicht genug fläche und tiefe für die wurzeln bekommen. deswegen möchte ich die böschung irgendwie aufwerten.

ja bitte, fotos von den strümpfen :beten

liebe grüsse,
gabriela


----------



## boesihexi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

ha! googeln, im forum nachsehen, wieder googeln, wieder im forum und.... tra-raaaaa... ich habe alte threads über kunstrasen ausgegraben! das entspricht meiner vorstellung, sowohl gestalterisch, als auch preislich. demnach werde ich anstatt böschungsmatte einen guten, dicken rasenteppich suchen und ihn an meinem teich verlegen. darauf durften pflanzen ebenfalls wurzeln schlagen wie in der ufermatte.

danke nochmals für die hilfe und das brainstorming, ich bin ein stück weiter gekommen


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Das sieht echt schon klasse aus, ganz anders als auf den ersten Bildern!
Ich freue mich schon auf Bilder in 1-2 Monaten


----------



## boesihexi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

die seerosen habe ich, bis auf eine, umgepflanzt. an diese eine kam ich nicht ran bei der wasserhöhe, die lag am tiefsten und muss noch ein paar tage warten. bei schönerem wetter will ich den teich halbleer machen, die ufermatte (kunstrasen) anbringen, die pflanzen, die jetzt in papiertütchen an der ufer angelehnt liegen am kunstrasen anbringen und die seerosen versorgen. ich hatte bei der bepflanzung noch keine osmote kugeln, die kamen mit verspätung an, die muss ich noch reinstecken.

1 rose war im teich drin, die blühte, die zweite war weder tot noch lebendig, einfach nur da und falsch gepflanzt (der rhizom senkrecht anstatt waagrecht)  sie hatte vor 2 wochen noch keine triebe, im gegensatz zu den anderen. ich habe sie jetzt versorgt und warte ab, ob sie etwas wird. dazu habe ich im herbst 3 seerosen von john gekauft, die haben in meinem teich notdürftig in alten tpopfe und mit alter teicherde gepflanzt (ich hatte noch nichts für die seerosen) überwintert und es geht ihnen ganz gut. die habe ich ebenfalls vor 2-3 wochen umgetopft. es ging erst nachdem ich den teich entleert habe, weil der, wie gesagt, am nächsten tag schon so voll war, dass ich nicht mehr richtig arbeiten konnte. bei der entleerung hatte ich noch nicht alles für die seerosen parat.

die seerosen sind jetzt in einem baueimer mit bentonit-sand gemisch, oben ein paar kiselsteine, damit nichts weggespüllt wird, unten habe ich eine handvoll hornspänne gegeben und ich werde ihnen noch 1 osmotekugel reinstecken. ich habe mir viel mühe gegeben mich durch diversen pflanzmethoden und -credos einzulesen und habe diese für mich gewählt. ich hoffe jetzt, dass diese pflanzweise passt und du zerreist mich nicht 

p.s. zwei weitere seerosen kommen hinzu. ich habe bei werner lotterie gespielt  und bin gespannt was (und wann) kommen wird. es sind also insgesamt 5 seerosen, mit der kranken, falls sie genesen wird, dann 6. die werden alle im zaun gehalten, dass sie nicht wuchern.


----------



## sister_in_act (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*



> und mit alter teicherde gepflanzt





damit ziehst du dir womöglich algen an.das würde ich nochmal gut überdenken , betreffs teicherde..
den gleichen fehler habe ich im vorherigen teich nach studium etlicher zeitschriften und bücher gemacht, i-netfrei noch damals.
heute habe ich die pflanzen im teich nur in kies sitzen und sie gedeihen prächtig.schließlich sollen sich sämtliche pflanzen im teich ja die nährstoffe aus dem wasser holen.

gruß ulla


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Servus Gabriela

Vielleicht kannst mit den Skizzen etwas anfangen

Anhang anzeigen Pflanzenbefestigungen.pdf


----------



## Hexe_Mol (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

hallo gabriela 

ich kann gut verstehen, dass du eine preiswerte alternative zu den taschenmatten suchst, die sind ja preislich wirklich "jenseits von gut und boese", deswegen kaufe ich die auch nicht!

eine freundin von mir hat sich die "normale ufermatte" (die übrigens bei der fa. czebra deutlich preiswerter ist, als bei natura****, aber dazu gleich mehr) gekauft und mit der nähmaschine selbst taschenmatten genäht. gerade wenn du gesundheitlich angeschlagen bist (auch das problem kenne ich aus eigener erfahrung), wäre das evtl auch im sitzen realisierbar und damit für dich zu "stemmen"? 

ansonsten gibt es bei czebra auch eine "böschungsmatte", die ich mir bei dir gut vorstellen könnte, evtl in kombination mit der idee des "kreuzförmige pflanzlöcher reinschneiden", noch preiswerter wären die kokosmatten, die allerdings nach 5-6 jahren anfangen langsam zu verrotten. bis dahin sollten die pflanzen aber gut eingewurzelt sein. da ich nicht weiss, ob ich den link direkt hier rein packen darf , nimm einfach den firmennamen, den ich gerade 2x erwähnt habe (dort haben wir übrigens unser gesamtes teichbaumaterial, also vlies, folie, ufermatten, steinvlies, kokosmatte, folienkleber usw.. gekauft und sind sehr zufrieden!) und packe nach nem punkt das kürzel für *DE*utschland dahinter.  und wenn du weitere hilfe brauchst, anrufen und herrn geib verlangen, der hat immer gute ideen und hilft auch bei der suche, nach preiswerten lösungen! 

für die befestigung von ufermatte und böschungsmatte solltest du auf dem beton mit "großkopfigen" nägeln oder schrauben, bzw. mit größeren unterlegscheiben arbeiten. die matten reissen zwar nicht, aber wenn du normale schrauben, nägel, haken usw.. verwenden würdest, könnte es schnell passieren, dass die ufermatte sich nach stärkerem regen davon schwimmt, weil sie einfach "abrutscht", daher auf jeden fall größere unterlegscheiben mit verarbeiten!


----------



## boesihexi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

@ulla

keinen schreck kriegen!  das war nur im herbst nach der ersten groben reinigung des teichs. ich hatte damals genug zu tun mit der entschlammung des teichs, der 3 jahre brach lag. algen waren für den teich kein thema, sondern vermodderte pflanzenreste, die sich in 3 jahren gesammelt haben. ich habe den teich erstmal grob gesäubert, dann pflanzen günstig erworben und sie zum überwintern in den teich gelassen. für mehr hat die zeit nicht gereicht, der ganze garten war ein urwald und ich hatte nur zwei hände. aber nach der ersten reinigungsaktion hat der teich schon mal aufgehört zu stinken 

im märz dieses jahr habe ich den teich komplett entleert, entschlammt, ein wenig ordnung zwischen den betonplatten, die umgekippt waren gebracht und anschliessend in 2 raten (demnächst wird die 3. kommen ) erneut gepflanzt. ich hatte anfangs ein paar fadenalgen, aber die sind schnell wieder verschwunden. die pflanzen, die noch vom herbst drin waren, sind schneller erwacht als die neuen, aber alle zusammen haben den algen schnell den gar aus gemacht.

das wasser ist bei mir ziemlich klar, dafür, dass es noch nicht so fest verpflanzen ist. es riecht nicht, es hat keine algen (mehr)... also ich bin mit mir und den teich bis jetzt zufrieden. 

die sache mit der teicherde habe ich schon im herbst im forum gelesen, aber danke für den hinweis. ohne dieses forum hätte ich jetzt wesentlich schlechtere karten mit meinem teich  ich habe auch keine erde im teich, nur die seerosen sind im gemisch. in moment habe ich eher den eindruck, dass es etwas mehr schlamm sein sollte, damit die pflanzen halt haben sollen. kies alleine reicht nicht aus, es sollen auch kleine lebewesen im teich leben und die brauchen den schlamm.

aber es wird schon. wenn der teich genügend pflanzen hat, wird es mit sicherheit ganz gut. ich habe den vorteil, dass das wasser immer wieder auf natürlichem weg gewechselt wird und das grudnwasser ist in der gegend ganz gut. ich werde nahc der letzten bepflanzung nochmal PH und sonstige werte messen, aber ich bin optimistisch.

liebe grüsse, gabriela


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Moin.

Vorsicht bei der Befestigung von saugenden Matten (egal von welchem Hersteller) außerhalb der eigentlichen Teichdichtung.
Die saugen nicht unerheblich viel Wasser nach außen (die originale von NG wahrs. mehr als die dünner erscheinende von C*ebra oder Kunstrasen), was gerade im Sommer unerwünscht ist!
Inge hatte ürbigens Taschenmatten aus Kunstrasen selbst genäht. Vielleicht kennt Du ja jemanden mit einer Nähmaschine? Allerdings wirst Du bestimmt eine Ersatznadel einkalkulieren müssen.
Den Kunstrasen vor seinem Einsatz im Teich bitte mehrfach gründlich spülen. Er ist schlicht und ergreifend einfach nicht für dieses Einsatzgebiet gedacht.


----------



## boesihexi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

boah helmut, das ist eine RIESIGE hilfe!  jetzt verstehe ich auch die anderen möglichkeiten  jetzt brauche ich nur eine einleitung, wie ich in diesem kieselzement nagel hauen kann. pflanzköre liessen sich auch nageln, aber die gefahr, dass sie brechen, ist grösser als bei den strümpfen, die sicher besser halten?

hach, ist das toll so viele helfer im forum zu haben! habt alle herzlichen dank


----------



## boesihexi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

@anja

das mache ich glatt und google nach dieser firma. nägel muss ich mir vorort anschauen. dadurch dass ich keine glatte wände habe, sondern unregelmässig mit steinen bestückt, wird nicht so einfach sein wie zuhause an der wand? ich kriege das aber schon hin. nähen geht nicht besser als andere tätigkeiten. mir tun unter anderen alle gelenke weh, egal was ich mache. aber tackern sollte auch gehen, wenn ich nicht nähen kann.

@annett

klasse, deine taschen! bisher hatte ich eine grosse fläche im kopf, aber mit vielen kleinen taschen, die man an der wand nageln kann, eröffnen sich auch andere möglichkeiten. dann sind ullas strümpfe wieder im rennen :smoki


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Mahlzeit.

Das sind nicht meine Taschenmatten.  Ich hatte nur mal für unseren ersten Teich welche aus der NG-Ufermatte und Edelstahldraht genäht... der Draht war sehr widerspenstig. :evilAn Angelsehne hatte ich damals nicht gedacht.

Aber ich lese hier immer etwas von Nageln und stelle mir vor, was passiert, wenn man einen Nagel ohne vorherige (Bohr)Arbeiten in eine Betonschicht treibt... Risse. 
Hast Du das schon mal ausprobiert? Wie dick ist denn diese Beton-Wanne (sorry, falls ich es überlesen habe ). Mein Vorschlag wäre eher: Wasser kurzzeitig absenken (zur Sicherheit eigentlich ganz raus ... Strom und Wasser verträgt sich gar nicht!) und dann vorsichtig mit einer Bohrmaschine vorbohren. Die Löcher mittels Dichtmittel (sollen die Spezis sagen, welches geht) abdichten, Dübel rein und dann mit Schrauben arbeiten. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass man Notfalls nochmal was ohne Probleme ändern kann.

Das sind so meine Gedanken dazu.


----------



## boesihexi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

mahlzeit annett!

die nägel sind auch meine sorge, aber probieren geht über studieren. bohren müsste ich mit einem akkubohrer, mit einem stromkabel komme ich nicht hin. 

eine wanne ist der teich nicht. nach meiner einschätzung ist ein gebuddeltes loch gewesen, den man mit kieselzement "zugemörtelt" hat. sehr dick ist die schicht nicht. am ufer, wo sie aufgebrochen wurde, sieht sie ca. 1,5 cm dick aus. dahinter muss die blanke erde sein, vermute ich sehr stark. ich sehe in den rissen, die der teich durch die wurzeln der __ birken und der __ tannen bekommen hat, keinen vlies oder dergleichen vorblitzen. es ist mit sicherheit eine ganz einfache bauweise. hätte der teich mehrere zonen, wäre ich mit ihm sehr zufrieden und ich glaube, der würde durch den wasseraustausch besser da stehen als mancher folienteich, was die wasserwerte betrifft.

den teich entleeren muss ich so oder so, wenn ich neu pflanzen möchte, sonst sehe ich nichts. die rasenteppich methode hätte den vorteil, dass ich nichts bohren muss, wenn ich die matte oben mit steinen befestige, oder dass ich oben und nicht unten am teich nageln muss. also auf dem gehrand und nicht auf der steilen böschung.


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Mahlzeit Gabriela

Zum Rasenteppich/Ufermatte:
Da sich dein Teich immer wieder füllt ist es mMn. nicht von Tragweite wenn du einen Wasserverlust durch die Kapillarwirkung des Rasenteppich/Ufermatte hast ... nur dein Teichrand wird sehr glittschig und morastig werden ...
Würde an den Stellen eine Sumpfzone anlegen ....

Also Vorsicht beim gehen am Teichrand 

Zu den Nägeln:
Ich denke du machst das schon ... läßt sich aus der Ferne net richtig einschätzen .... 

Wenn ich ehrlich bin ... die Strumpf/Socken-Methode von Ulla gefällt mir am besten  und wäre auch die günstigste Lösung ... statt wegwerfen im Teich recyclen.
Aus einer Strumpfhose gehen sich bestimmt 5 - 6 Säckchen aus ... auseinander schneiden ... Knopf an einem Ende machen .... mit Substrat füllen .... Pflanze rein ... am Nagel aufhängen .... fertig


----------



## drwr (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Hallo,

die Pflanzen brauchen keine Erde !! Sie ziehen die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser. Das funktioniert bei mir seit 7 Jahren. Natürlich müssen die Nährstoffe die die Pflanze braucht im Wasser sein, ich kann also keine Azalee die sauren Boden braucht wurzelnackt in den Teich hängen. Jede Erde auch Teicherde ist nur sinnloser Nährstoffeintrag in den Teich und damit Algenfutter. Ich rede hier von einem Fischteich, ohne Fische ist es sowieso wurscht.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## sister_in_act (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Hallo
leider habe ich die Bilder nicht mehr, ist auch Jahre her...
Aber ich weiß noch, daß ich aus den Füßlingen je 1, aus den beinen je 2 und aus dem Slipteil einen großen *Pflanzsack* gemacht habe. Und verrottet sind sie auch nicht wirklich.
Gefüllt auch mit Kies/ Lehm Gemisch.
Die Beinteile habe ich an einem Ende nur verknotet und oben habe ich einen Teil dann zwischen Steinen verklemmt.Nachher haben sich die Pflanzen dann selbst verankert.
Da müßte Gabriela dann eine andere Lösung finden.

Ich tendiere ja immer noch zu den betonierten Halbschalen  auf dem Kieseluferrand.ist nicht wirklich viel Arbeit,kostet nicht viel,  trocknet auch ganz gut. ( Zu schnell solls eh nicht trocknen sonst reißts) und verrottet eigentlich auch nicht. Dem Wasser schadet es auch nicht.
Das zumindest hat man mir vor meinen Aktionen so gesagt.

lb Grüße ulla


----------



## boesihexi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

ja, helmut, mir gefällt die strumpfmethode mittlerweile auch immer besser, vorausgestezt, ich kann gut nageln. ich fahre morgen in den baumarkt und suche mir die passenden nägeln raus, dann teste ich am ufer aus was geht. 

die morastige sache ist etwas, was ich nicht so richtig bedacht habe. wie gut, dass hier profis sind mit rat und tat und unterstützung  nein, ich möchte mir meine ohnehin angeschlagenen knochen nicht auf der matte brechen und in den teich fallen  eine sumpfzone hätte ich gerne, ja. diese müsste ich aber aus dem teich heraus nehmen und nicht aus der gehkante ringsherum. es ist schwieriger an einem unzulänglichen teich zu basteln, als den richtigen zu planen und zu bauen, finde ich.

ich mache diese tagen einen album mit dem werdegang meines teiches. nachdem ich sowieso so viele hier um rat gebeten habe und die sich den kopf für mich zerbrochen haben, dann sollen sie auch sehen, wofür das alles war.

@wolfgang

fische produzieren viel ********, da haben die pflanzen auch mehr futter  ein teich ohne fische finde ich nicht wurscht, es kann genauso kompliziert im gleichgewicht zu halten sein wie ohne. klar muss man vorsichtig sein mit der erde im teich, aber so ganz ohne geht es auch nicht. pflanzen, die sonst erde brauchen, nur zwischen steinen oder im kiesel einzuklemmen ist wie einem ganzen kerl salat anstatt steak vorzusetzen


----------



## boesihexi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

@ulla

bei den betonschalen scheue ich ein wenig den aufwand. ich habe keinen betonmischer, kein strom, müsste alles mühsam mit dem besenstiel umrühren und weiss nicht so richtig wie ich die schalen machen soll. die müsste ich in einer form giessen? wenn die einmal da sind, sind sie sicher am bequemsten zu bepflanzen und auch zu erhalten.

gibt es hier im forum ein entsprechendes thread oder weisst du wo ich nachsehen kann was ich dafür brauche, um diese schalen anzufertigen? hält überhaupt beton auf meine zementwand? oder meinst du schon zement wenn du beton sagst? modellieren kann ich ganz gut, mich interessiert nur der technische aspekt. ansonsten müssen die strümpfe dran glauben


----------



## sister_in_act (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

also ich würde es so machen:

einen entsprechenden tonblumentopf schräg abhauen mit einem hämmerchen bis es paßt zur schräge.
oder eine plastikschüssel oder kleinen eimer  passend zuschneiden 
oder halbschalen kaufen, die es gibt um an einer wand zu befestigen für blumen ...zB
gefäß gut mit vaseline einreiben und eventuell eine plastikfolie darüber . 

fertigbeton in einen größeren eimer und mit einer kelle und wasser nicht zu dünn mischen.
das gefäß  an deine schräge anlegen und  mit beton überziehen.
eventuell mußt du unten einen festen stein gegenlehnen damit  die form nicht abrutscht.
wenn du den beton etwas fester anmischst und gummihandschuhe anziehst kannst du da auch  noch seitlich was dran modellieren wie du magst.
darauf achten, daß du die form  wieder rausbekommst, also den beton nicht bis ganz zum rand aufbringen.
wenn es angetrocknet ist kannst du die form mit dem plastik vorsichtig rausziehen.
dort, wo der stein als rutschschutz war  hast du eine öffnung , wo die pflanzen durchwachsen können ins wasser. wenn nicht kannst es auch nachträglich zu machen.

auf diese art habe ich mir kleine becken gegossen ,die ich mit einer kleinen pumpe  befülle. als ablauf ist ein kleines röhrchen eingearbeitet.
 hier eins , noch außer funktion in diesem jahr:

 

es hat spass gemacht und ich bin sicher, daß du das auch kannst, wenn du es  haben willst.

und falls nun einer über meine technik lacht gibbet


liebe grüße ulla


----------



## boesihexi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*



> eventuell mußt du unten einen festen stein gegenlehnen damit die form nicht abrutscht.


genau das ist das problem, liebe ulla. auf dieser schrägen wand bleibt kein stein stehen :? waagrecht auf der erde hätte ich kein problem etwas zu giessen. ich müsste evtl. eine holzkonstruktion machen, die von unten alles stützt, dann flächendeckend eine zone giessen, holzstützen dann wieder weg. das ist aber echt kompliziert und muss schneller gehen als das wasser steigt.

dein foto ist übrigens klasse, man sieht kaum, dass es beton ist. aber ihr bringt mich hier ständig auf neue ideen  

ich werde die frisch gerodete fläche, die von __ efeu befreite (siehe foto) mit einer matte bedecken. die soll ruhig matchig werden, wie helmut es prophezeiht, und hoffentlich eine sumpfige zone, oder zumindest eine feuchte ufer. dort laufe ich eh nicht herum, dort stört es nicht. __ pfennigkraut habe ich noch über, das wächst gut drüber, vergissmeinnicht auch. auf der gegenüberliegende seite, wo das geröll ist, dort muss ich mal laufen zum säubern etc., dort befestige ich eine dachrinne für die pflanzen :smoki zwei etagen mache ich wenn es funktioniert und ich sie festnageln oder anbohren kann. ich habe eine neue aus plastik im garten herumliegen und werde sie testen. es hätte den vorteil, dass ich weniger löcher bohren/nageln muss als für einzelne strümpfe und es ist biegsam. die pflanzen haben auch genug platz darin. auf der efeuseite bringe ich nur wenige pflanzen ein, nur ein paar gräser oder kleiner rohrkölben, die werde ich in strümpfen aufhängen. je nachdem wie leicht ich nageln kann, entweder einzeln, oder ich bespanne einen draht zwischen zwei nageln und hänge die strümpfe darauf, wie bei nikolaus 

jetzt brauche ich nur das entsprechende wetter, damit ich den teich entleeren kann. sieht leider nicht danach aus, aber irgednwann kommt der sommer bestimmt.

liebe grüsse,
gabriela

p,s, auf bild 3: hier will ich eine kleine leiter zum in den teich einsteigen einbringen. dort ist auch die tiefste stelle, im betonrohr, wo das grundwasser steigt und wo ich die pumpe zum bewässern des gartens oder entleeren des teiches unterbringe. dort pflanze ich nichts.


----------



## sister_in_act (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*



> genau das ist das problem, liebe ulla. auf dieser schrägen wand bleibt kein stein stehen


kein problem Gabriela

du gibst einfach einen kleinen betonklumpen auf den untergrund und *pappst* praktisch den stein damit fest.weil der untergrund etwas rauh ist wird das auch halten.
bissel den beton anziehen lassen und schon kanns losgehen
wenns dich  nach fertigstellen stört kannst es mit einem kleinen hämmerchen weghauen.


geht nicht gibts nicht.

wie man so schön sagt

ist ja auch nur eine idee von mir .vorschläge hast du ja nun einige. da wird sich sicher was passendes für dich finden.

lb grüße
ulla


----------



## boesihexi (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

ich wollte nur einen zwischenstand geben für alle die mir geholfen haben, und die es interessiert wie es meinem teich so ergangen ist 

ich habe mir zementbeton gekauft, eine ufermatte und auch nägel und strümpfe gehortet. pimp my gartenteich wird eine umsetzung aus mehreren ratschlägen, so das wetter mitmacht und es ENDLICH aufhört zu regnen :beten 

ich habe einen album angelegt mit fotos meines teichs und habe ein wenig die arbeit dokumentiert, die ich bisher gemacht habe. weitere fotos folgen. ich arbeite aber neben dem teich auch am garten und der war mindestens in einem genauso desolaten zustand wie der teich. es wird also etwas dauern.

macht es einen sinn, wenn ich den teich teilweise abdichte, oder ist das perlen für die säue? es gibt einige stellen, wo das wasser durch die rissen rein und raus fliesst. das konnte ich bei der entleerung sehen. diese würde ich gerne mit beton "zu pappen", wenn ich shcon mit beton arbeite, in der hoffnung, dass dann der wasserpegel etwas weniger schwanken wird. wobei... wenn das sowieso vom grundwasser abhängt, wird das auch nichts bringen? mein teich ist sowieso undicht, sonst würde er sich nicht aus dem grundwasser speisen?

ich weiss, dass man die kiefer rausreissen, die __ birken abschneiden, den teich richtig sanieren müsste usw., wenn man besseren ergebnisse erreichen will. vorschläge für "den mercedes unter den teichen" kann ich in moment nicht umsetzen. das wasser steigt binnen stunden wieder hoch, so eine sanierung muss man mit vielen leuten und aufwand machen. vielleicht will ich es in meinem inneren auch nicht, ich möchte den natürlichen, wilden charakter des gartens und des teichs ein wenig erhalten. also, es soll eine "fiat panda" sanierung werden. aber die kisten fahren auch auf vier rädern, haben einen dach und bringen einem von A nach B? 

wenn das wetter mitmacht, geht es nächste woche schon los. ich muss nur sehr schnell arbeiten, sonst steht mir das wasser bis zum hals während ich arbeite. deswegen ist die planung wichtiger als bei anderen teiche, wo man sich ein bisschen zeit nehmen und am nächsten tag fehler korrigieren kann.

sonnige tage wünsche ich in die runde und nochmals lieben dank für euere hilfe! 
gabriela


----------



## Candira (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Ich muss Dir mal was sagen - mir gefällt Dein wilder urwüchsiger Teich sehr gut. toll

Und da Du ja nun regelmäßig Pflege reinsteckst wird das bald ein Prachtstück sein. 

Übrigends die Idee, Pflanztaschen aus Socken oder ähnlichem an Steilhänge zu hängen funktioniert prima, meiner __ Wasserfeder gefällt das jedenfalls sehr gut


----------



## Turbo (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Hallo Gabriela

Den Teich abdichten würde ich nicht machen.
Nur mit Zement bringst du den auch nicht dicht. 
Eine Möglichkeit währe die Risse mit Glasfaserfliess und Polyester abzudichten. Dies hält meistens einige Jahre. Für meist nur kurzfristige Erfolge genügt auch ein Butylkautschukband oder aber Silikon. 
Ist aber In deinem Fall von mir aus gesehen nicht erforderlich.
Diese Arbeit und Kosten würde ich mir ersparen.

Eine weitere Befestigungsmöglichkeit welche mir sympatischer als Nägel ist, währe Silikon aus der Kartusche. 
Der Untergrund muss aber sauber und trocken sein und dies auch für einige Stunden nach Anwendung bleiben.

Zu deiner Frage einige Seiten weiter vorne. Ja bei mir im Teich hat es in der Mitte beinahe senkrechte Wände welche ca.50 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche liegen und bei ca. 1.20 aufhören.
Dafür will ich die Böschungstaschen bauen.


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Servus Gabriela

Ich würde Ihn auch nicht abdichten ..... 


ein sehr großer Aufwand, sowohl finanziell und auch sehr arbeitsintensiv
verliert er dadurch seinen "verwilderten" Charakter

Die Kiefer und __ Birke würde auch so belassen wie sie sind, vielleicht ein wenig hie und da zurecht stutzen ... aber das war`s auch schon .....

Mir gefällt dein Teich so wie er ist


----------



## boesihexi (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

es freut mich sehr, dass auch anderen mein teich gefällt so wie er ist  ich habe schon ein wenig gewissensbisse, dass ich so viel am garten herumgeschnippelt habe. aber es wird schon wieder üppig wachsen, nur kontrolierter als ich es vorgefunden habe. 

die __ birken und die __ tannen finde ich sehr schön, die sind auch etwa 30 jahre alt und mächtig. ich darf aber keine männliche besucher in meinen garten zulassen, weil ausnahmslos alle sich als profigutachter fühlen und meine birken und tannen abfällen lassen würden. die vielen, grossen buchen dagegen, die mal als buchenhecke angefangen haben und irgendwann, ungeschnitten, zu einem buchenwald wuchsen, die würden, laut "profigutachter" so bleiben wie sie sind. auch hier im forum habe ich stimmen gegen meine bäume gelesen, deswegen meine bemerkung darüber. ich habe mich aber durchgesetzt, es ist schliesslich "mein" fleckchen erde, und die birken und die tannen bleiben, die buchen wurden aber wegen zu viel schatten spenden gekürzt. SO>! 

ok, wenn ich diese risse nicht abdichten muss... es erspart mir auch die arbeit. das einzige, dass etwas störend ist, ist der schwankende wasserpegel. bei meinem teich ist es etwas extremer als die normalen, wetterbedingten schwankungen. aber wir haben in moment genug grundwasser (es war nicht immer so, haben mir die nachbarn verraten) und solange das so bleibt, kann ich den teich so lassen. wird das wasser weniger, werde ich den teich komplett sanieren müssen.

silikon geht etwas schwer, genauso wie zement. das problem bei der entleerung ist, dass das wasser sehr schnell wieder steigt. unten kann ich also weder das eine, noch das andere benutzen, nur in der oberen hälfte der wände. dort kann es schon mal 1 tag trocken bleiben, bis das wasser wieder hoch steigt. deswegen meine idee mit der dachrinne. ich nehme zement nur für die befestigung der dachrinne und dann trocknet das schneller, weil nicht so dick wie die kuhlen.

in moment kann ich aber gar nichts machen. ich war gestern im garten und bin heulend nachhause gegangen. das wetter war schön, endlich arbeitswetter, aber meine ellenbogen tun so weh, dass ich keine tasse kaffee halten kann. das war sehr frustrierend. ich habe nur die pflanzen, die in kübel auf die pflanzung warteten, erstmal mit papier und steinchen päckchen ins wasser geworfen, damit sie nicht eingehen. vielleicht bekomme ich am wochenende hilfe und kann die pläne mit fremden arme umsetzen. das wetter soll aber ab mittwoch schlechter werden  

@patrik

wieso willst du jeden centimeter deines teiches gleich bepflanzen? du hast so eine schöne, breite sumpfzone, dort wachsen so viele pflanzen, dass du bald keinen teich mehr vor pflanzen sehen wirst. die reichen auch für die reinigung des wassers aus. in der mitte könntest du seerosen einsetzen und mehr nicht. in der musik ist die ruhe auch ein bestandteil dessen  beim teich bauen ist es auch nicht anders. ruhige, unbepflanze flächen gehören dazu und geben dem teich mehr charme, finde ich. unterschätze nicht das wachstum der pflanzen. ich würde die taschen erst wenn alles zugewachsen ist und nicht ausreicht, einbauen. für die seerosen kannst du podeste einbauen, so dass die nicht ganz so tief sitzen, oder du kaufst dir welche, die ganz tief stehen dürfen. dein teich wird ganz schön! du hast so viele, grosse steine, das macht einen guten eindruck. ich würde am rand nur 1-2 gebüsche oder grosse stauden einpflanzen, die die leere rundherum ein wenig durchbrechen. asymetrie ist immer reizvoller als die vollendete symetrie.

@candira 

danke, das macht mut 

@helmut

wenn auch der profi absegnet, dann kann nichts mehr schief gehen  schön, dass dir mein teich auch gefällt. die birken habe ich im herbst schon gestützt! da ragten lange äste bis zum wasser, die sind jetzt weg. die wurzeln kann ich nicht stutzen, aber die gehen eh mehr in die tiefe als in die breite, jetzt, nach 30 jahren, erst recht.

danke euch und schöne, sonnige pfingsten wünsche ich in die runde,
gabriela


----------



## Turbo (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Hallo Gabriela

Meine Teichtaschen will ich für die bereits im Teich platzierten Seerosen machen. Die Podeste gefallen mir nicht wirklich.
Abgesehen davon muss ich für mindestens 1/3 gedeckte Wasserfläche sorgen. Hat der Teich doch von Morgen bis abends zumindest teilweise volle Sonne.
Deshalb auch die vielen Jungpflanzen als Nahrungskonkurenz der Algen.
Mein Teich ist halt eine Kompromisslösung. Viel Flachwasserbereich, wenig Schatten, aber auch wenig Belastung. Pflanzen entfernen kann man immer noch wenn es erforderlich sein sollte.

Wegen der Höhenstrukturen der Bepflanzung um den Teich ist schon alles fertig bepflanzt.
Nur noch nicht auf die richtige Höhe gewachsen.
Aber das hat ja die nächsten dreissig Jahre Zeit.


----------



## heiko-rech (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Hallo Gabriela,

lass dir nicht einreden, dass da alle Bäume gefällt werden sollen. Das würde den Garten ruinieren. Solange keine Bruchgefahr besteht und auch sonst kein echter Grund zur Fällung besteht, lass sie wachsen und stutze sie nur. Ich finde es furchtbar, dass in den neuen Gärten kaum noch Bäume stehen.

Ansonsten hat dein Garten jede Menge Potenzial. Ich liebe solche alten Gärten. Besonders die Mauer sieht klasse aus, In einem solchen Garten muss auch ein "kontrollierter Wildwuchs" Herrschen, damit er wichtig wirkt. Das Schöne daran ist dann auch, dass ein naturnaher Garten, mit verwilderten Ecken, Reisighaufen etc.weniger Arbeit macht, als so ein aufgeräumter und steriler Garten, wie man ihn in so mancher Neubaiusiedlung sieht.

Aber wie ich an den Bildern sehe, bist du genau auf dem richtigen weg. Das wird mit Sicherheit ein sehr schöner garten zum Wohlfühlen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## boesihexi (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

@patrik

ich bin nicht der profi hier, aber seerosen in taschen würde ich keine pflanzen. die muss man ab und zu herausnehmen, umpflanzen, schneiden, mit dünger versorgen etc. ausserdem in winter versenken, damit sie nicht zufrieren. das lässt sich leichter und besser mit ein paar steine als podest bewerkstelligen, als mit einer tasche. 

wenn deine flachwasserzone erstmal voll mit pflanzen besiedelt ist, hast du 2/3 der fläche bepflanzt! die tiefzone ist bei dir das "loch" in der mitte? ein gebüsch am rand würde dir neben etwas schatten auch ein versteck für tierchen und vögel einbringen. ein teich braucht aber etwas zeit zum wachsen, also das, was du dieses jahr einpflanzt, wird nächstes jahr fruchten. lass dich von der momentanen kahlen fläche nicht täuschen. pflanzen brauchst du mit sicherheit viele, aber im flachen bereich und am ufer. die mitte ist eh verhältnismässig klein, wozu denn die taschen? 

es gibt schöne seerosen, die erst ab 1,20 tiefe richtig schön aufgehen. mir fällt der name nicht ein, ich habe selber so eine. die kriegen riesige blätter mit einem hohen "tellerrand". 2 solche seerosen und die mitte ist richtig zugedeckt bei dir! am rand noch seekannen und __ froschbiss neben unterwasserpflanzen und flachzone, dann hast du ein paradies für pflanzen. 

mag sein, dass dein teich teilweise eine fehlkonstruktion ist, aber wenn man die stärken betont, kann man die nachteile in einem vorteil umwandeln. das versuche ich auch mit meinem teich. bei deinem teich ist die ausgedehnte flachwasserzone die fehlkontruktion und die stärke zugleich. je nachdem wie du sie ausnutzt. die schönsten pflanzen wachsen zwischen 0 und -40 cm, du hast die wahl! zischen udn hinter den risesigen steinen die richtigen sträucher pflanzen und du brauchst nur noch etwas geduld, bis die natur dich als herr und meister anerkennt und sich nach deiner modelierung entfaltet 

@heiko

nööö, ich fälle keine bäume dort. erst recht nicht die schönen __ birken und die __ tannen. das erste, was mir am garten gefiel, waren diese riesigen bäume und der wilde charakter. lediglich die buchen, die am zaun stehen, habe ich geköpft. das spart ärger mit den nachbarn, die gleich am ersten tag im garten mir damit in den ohren lagen (sie fühlen sich schon seit jahren durch die vielen bäumen in meinem garten gestört) und bringt etwas licht für den teich, weil das licht von oben kommt. der rest bleibt :smoki 

ich muss aber sagen, wenn ich die vielen baumstümpfe in meinem garten zähle, dass hier vor 30 jahren sehr grosszügig damit umgegangen ist. es muss ein richtiger wald gewesen sein! mittlerweile sind einige bäume gestützt worden und ein teil der fläche zu nutzfläche umgewandelt. meine "umbau massnahmen" brauchen auch 2-3 jahren bis man den effekt sieht. ich hoffe aber, dass der garten so wird wie ich ihn mir vorstelle.

wobei... der grösste fehler eines gärtners ist, finde ich, eine zu starke vorstellung von seinem fleckchen natur zu haben. ein gewisser prozent muss man der natur auch zugestehen, sich so zu entwickeln, wie sie es will. tut man das nicht, hat man als gärtner keine freude. die natur kann dich serh leicht auslachen udn du kannst nur den kürzeren ziehen. aber eine gute zusammenarbeit, die hat es in sich. zumindest ist das meine "gartenphilosophie".

ich stelle diese tage noch einen album rein mit anderen ecken aus meinem garten. die gemüseecke ist, wie alle anderen ecken in meinem garten, auch nicht ohne. 3 jahre brachgelegen und obwohl ich gerodet habe im herbst udn im frühjahr nochmal alles umgegraben habe, wachsen jetzt überall kartoffeln, wo ich keine gepflanzt habe. mein fein ausgeklugelter mischkulturplan ist somit nicht ganz, aber fast für die tonne 

mein ziel ist es, bis im herbst neue wohlfülecken für diverse gartenbewohner zu schaffen. dann den garten zu ruhe kommen zu lassen und nur das machen, was zum erhalt gehört. keine umbauen, umgraben usw. mehr.

nicht nur die mauer sieht klasse aus, diese riesige hügel hat es in sich! alles aus steine gemacht, die die ersten besitzer selber geschleppt haben, jeden tag welche, darauf 2 riesige tannen und alles mit __ efeu überwuchert. oben ist eine kleine terasse eingebaut, wie ein kleiner balkon mit blick zum teich. diverse nachkommen haben im garten die und jenes geändert, genauso wie ich etwas daran ändern möchte. das zusammen macht den charme aus. vielleicht kaufe ich den garten, wenn ich weiss wie es gesundheitlich bei mir weiter geht. ich stecke jetzt schon viel herzensblut und auch geld in den garten, aber wenn es einem gehört, ist doch ein tick anders.

schöne pfingsten euch!
gabriela, die heute unfreiwillig im haus sitzt


----------



## Turbo (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Salü Gabriela

Vielen Dank für deine konstruktive Gedanken.
Also als Fehlkonstruktion würde ich meinen Teich nicht bezeichnen. 
Er ist genau so raus gekommen, wie ich ihn geplant habe. Viel Fläche welche langsam tief wird mit Wasserstand bis ca. 40 cm. Dies wegen der vielen Pflanzen welche es für diese Zone gibt. Gut 2m2 Teich welche über einen Meter tief sind,  damit das Getier auch überwintern kann. 

Dieser Teich lässt sich relativ einfach mit einem feinmaschigen Gitter sichern, sollte es erforderlich werden.
Der Wasserstand lässt sich allenfalls auch einfach reduzieren, da der Überlauf variabel ist.

Ganz klar anders als alle empfehlen. Macht nichts. Ist so gewollt.

Klar gibt es immer Optimierungspotential. Der Teichrand wird teilweise noch umgestaltet. 
Weg vom Geröll und bepflanzt. Aber das war von Anfang an klar. Ich wollte nur erst die Senkungen abwarten da nichts am Teich betoniert ist.
Auch der Übergang zum Rasen ist noch nicht fertig. Die Sommervogelweide (Blumenwiesenstreifen) wollte einfach nicht wachsen. Aber auch das wird noch kommen.

Wegen der Pflanzenmenge weiss ich es schon. Eigentlich hätte die Erstbepflanzung gereicht. 
Aber es gibt so viele schöne Pflanzen. Ich konnte nicht anders.:__ nase 
Im Gegenzug hatte ich bis anhin kaum Algen. Nur schon das war die zusätzliche Bepflanzung wert.

Die Seerosen werde ich so oder so entsprechend der Blattlänge umplazieren. Also kann es auch zwischenzeitlich eine Kautschuktasche sein. Aber du bringst mich soeben auf die Idee eine Kautschukhalterung für den Seerosenkorb zu machen.

 Aber egal wie es kommt. Als Teichanfänger muss es nicht perfekt sein. :smoki


----------



## Annett (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Hallo Patrik.

In unseren Baumärkten gibt es immer mal so "Weinregale" die wie ein übergroßer Ziegel mit runden Löchern aussehen. Diese könnte man aufrecht (ohne Flaschen  )unter eine Seerose stellen und schafft gleichzeitig ein paar Rückzugsmöglichkeiten für mögliche Teichbewohner.


----------



## boesihexi (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

sorry patrik, ich habe dich wohl falsch verstanden mit der fehlkonstruktion. für mich sieht dein teich super aus mit der flachzone, genau das gegenteil von meinem teich, der sowas gar nicht hat. also, ich beneide dich ein wenig um diese flachzone, die mein teich nie haben wird. 

mit den taschen kann ich mich in deinem fall nicht anfreunden. umständlich, teuer, unnötig fällt mir dazu ein. aber du wirst sicher das tun, was du für richtig hälst. annetts idee mit dem ziegelstein finde ich prima! wenn du fische in deinem teich hast oder haben möchtest, spielen sie bestimmt gerne versteck zwischen den löchern  

die seerosen würde ich auch nicht in einen korb halten, sondern in einem einfachen baumarkteimer. der ist zwar höher als die flachen körben, hat aber den vorteil, dass die wurzeln nicht wuchern können, das umtopfen leichter voran geht und auch die düngung gezielter gemacht werden kann. ziegelstein mit löchern rein, eimer mit seerosensubstrat und seerose drauf - fertig. am henkel des eimers evtl. eine schnur zubinden, dann kannst du den eimer leichter herausnehmen, wenn du an die seerosen ran musst. es gibt auch hier im forum diverse meinungen dazu und auch "credos", ich habe mich für diese methode entschieden.

wofür brauchst du den netz? als kindersicherung oder für die fische, gegen den __ reiher?

liebe grüsse,
gabriela


----------



## boesihexi (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

hat jemand von euch jemals nägel in einem stein gehauen? ich habe es heute versucht und sämtliche nägel verbogen  ich habe verschiedene probiert, alles aus stahl, aber die steine halten. mein zement-kiesel gemisch lässt sich wahrscheinlich auch nicht anbohren. es bröselt höchstens, aber löcher zwischen den steinen, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, werde ich keine hauen können :? 

ist es jemandem schon mal gelungen, löcher in den steinen zu hauen? falls ja, ich brauche die nagelsorte dafür. ich kann es mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es funktioniert. höchstens mit bolzenschiesser o.ä. es wird also nichts mit strümpfe aufhängen  

wie lange braucht das zement um zu trocknen? falls es länger als ein paar stunden braucht, kann ich das auch vergessen, weil das wasser am nächsten tag wieder so hoch sein wird. würde es evtl. mit silikon gehen anstatt nägeln oder zement?

das einzige, was in moment zu funktionieren scheint, zumindest in der theorie, ist die ufermatte. ich habe heute eine auf dem zementrand aufgelegt. der teil im tiefen wasser muss noch bepflanzt werden, aber erst nächstes wochenende. mal sehen, wie es den pflanzen oben ergehen wird. so vollgesaugt mit wasser ist die matte nicht gewesen, das heisst, ich muss am rand giessen.

jetzt bin ich aber schon am verzweifeln 

hier sind fotos von der baustelle am rand:


----------



## Turbo (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*



boesihexi schrieb:


> aber du wirst sicher das tun, was du für richtig hälst.
> 
> wofür brauchst du den netz? als kindersicherung oder für die fische, gegen den __ reiher?
> 
> ...



(Fettes lächeln) Aber sicher mache ich was ich möchte. 

Es ist doch immer schön, andere Meinungen zu hören. Daraus entstehen meist tolle Ideen auf die man alleine gar nicht gekommen währe. 
Dank diesem Forum habe ich während dem Teichbau das ganze Konzept geändert und riesige Erdhaufen noch mal umgeschichtet. 

Nachträglich: Danke, Danke, Danke......

Dank Euch habe ich jetzt kein Algenparadies.. 

Ein Gitter benötige ich zur Zeit noch nicht. (Kindersicherung)  Habe den Teich aber sicherheitshalber so geplant, das es einfach eingebaut werden könnte.

Früher wurde auf dem Bau viel in Steine genagelt. Spezielle Nägel.(ob heute auch noch weiss ich nicht)
Nimm einen normalen Nagel. (Für deinen Zweck genügen diese)  Nimm eine Schlagbormaschine und einen Bohrer der etwas kleiner oder auch gleich gross wie der Nagel ist. (Durchmesser) Markiere mit einem Klebeband auf dem Bohrer die maximale Tiefe welche du boren willst durch Umwickeln des Bohrers.(Klebeband hinter der max. Bohrtiefe aufwickeln. Bohre mit der Bohrmaschine vor. Danach kannst du den Nagel nur noch vorsichtig reinschlagen.

@Annett

Danke für den Vorschlag. Solch ein Teil habe ich noch rumliegen. Ist aber zurzeit noch nicht akutell. 
Mal schauen was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## heiko-rech (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Hallo,

mit einem Bohrhammer bekommst du die gewünschten Löcher sicherlich Problemlos in den Stein. Die gibt es auch Akkubetrieben. Bestimmt findet sich in der Nähe ein Maschinenverleih. Oder mal bei befreundeten Handwerkern fragen. Nägel, egal welche, kannst du vergessen.

Was den Zement angeht:
Es gibt schnellbindenden Zement. Google mal nach "Racofix" Gibt es im Baustoffhandel auch von anderen Herstellern und in kleinen Portionen für wenig Geld. Von dem Zeug gibt es verschiedene Varianten. Der schnellste ist nach 10 Min schon trocken und sollte nach wenigen Stunden ausreichend abgebunden haben.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## boesihexi (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

hallo,

ich melde mich wieder mit einem zwischenbericht und ein paar bilder, für alle, die es interessiert.

ich bin inzwischen fast fertig mit dem pflanzen und muss am teich nur noch ein paar kleinigkeiten machen, dann ist die natur für eine weile sichselbst überlassen. ich habe den teich entleert, 3 ufermatten gebastelt, kalksteine geschichtet, die alten pflanzen wenn nötig umgepflanzt (einige trieben an der oberfläche, hatten ihren befestigungstein verloren), die neue pflanzen, die in kübeln geduldig gewartet haben mühsam gepflanzt. dank eugen  konnte ich auf einer grösseren anzahl pflanzen zurückgreifen, als die, die ich bereits gekauft hatte, so dass der teich nun ausreichend pflanzen hat um zu gedeihen.

ich habe mich für ein zwischending aus allen ratschlägen entschieden, der für mich am einfachsten ging und mir am vielversprechendes erschien. die ufermatten habe ich am rand mit steinen befestigt, die im wasser hängende seite umgeschlagen und um einer schwimmnudel herum mit draht genäht. aus dieser lösung verspreche ich mir eine kleine schwimmende flachwasserzone, die mit dem wasserstand steigen und sinken kann. diese soll weniger der bepflanzung dienen, aber für die kleinen tieren eine einstiegsmöglichkeit und eine warmwasserzone bieten. die zementlösung war alleine und bei schnell ansteigendes wasser nicht zu bewältigen, die ufermatte alleine schaffte mir keine flachwasserzone. deswegen jetzt das zwischending :smoki

die fotos sind von der baustelle, also bitte nicht das innenleben meines teiches bewerten, nur bewundern  zum einsatz kamen: betonziegelsteine, betonplatten, ufermatte und einen nagerkäfig, der als podest dient und mir das schleppen von noch mehr steinen erspart hat. es sieht alles noch scheusslich aus, aber, wenn mein plan aufgeht, wird die ufermatte bald schön bewachsen sein und der rand des schwimmenden teils unter __ moos verschwinden. die steinanhäufung ist für die __ frösche, lurche und sonstiges getier das sich gerne sonnt und ein versteckt braucht. die baumstämme werde ich mit dachwurz bepflanzen, zwischen den steinen habe ich, dort wo nur der zementrand war, gartenerde mit sand vermischt geschüttet, da kommen uferpflanzen hin (in moment sieht man nur die gelbe __ iris, die ich vorgestern von meiner nachbarin in voller grösse bekam) .

der wasserstand ist in moment noch niedrig. nach der entleerung stieg das wasser schneller als es mir lieb war, so dass ich schwierigkeiten hatte mit der bepflanzung. jetzt steigt das wasser langsamer, es regnet nicht mehr und die temperaturen sind hoch. es fehlen also noch ca. 20 cm bis der durchnschnittliche wasserstand erreicht wird. kann aber auch sein, dass der wasserpegel niedriger bleibt im sommer, mal sehen.

EINE FRAGE NOCH: ich habe im forum etwas über kalk gelesen. ich habe am rand kalkstein genommen und habe noch jede menge grosse kalksteine, die ich zum teil gerne als geröll neben der provisorischen treppe nehmen würde. die kalksteine lösen sich langsam im wasser auf. kann eine grössere steinmenge dem wasser schaden, oder ist egal wieviele kalksteine pro qm ich habe?

ach ja... das wasser sieht trüb aus, weil ich immer NACH der arbeit fotografiert habe. in der früh sieht aber das wasser gar nicht schlecht aus, abgesehen von ästen und blättern, die sich unter __ birken nicht vermeiden lassen. ich hoffe, die ente, die ich sie zum dritten mal beim bruten entdeckt habe (ein nest ist geplündert, der andere verlsssen worden), wird gnädig sein zu meinen pflanzen, sonst hat sie das letzte mal in meinem garten gebrutet :evil das letzte bild stammt von der ersten ufermatte, die ich verwendet habe. wie man sieht, geht es den pflanzen gut und manche vermehren sich sogar, so dass ich bald auf einer kompletten abdeckung spekuliere.

danke nochmal für die hilfe,
gabriela


----------



## Echinopsis (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Hi Gabriela,

na, das sieht doch sehr gut aus, Respekt 

Bin gespannt wie das ganze bis zum Herbst aussieht 

Grüße!
Daniel


----------



## Majaberlin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Das gefällt mir gut! Mit der Schwimmnudel, das ist ja eine lustige Idee! Hast du wirklich gut gemacht. Ich bin auch gespannt, wie sich das Ganze nun entwickeln wird und freu mich schon auf weitere Bilder!


----------



## boesihexi (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

danke euch! die arbeit ist noch nicht beendet, es gibt noch viel zu tun  ich suche gerade verzweifelt lehm (schwer zu finden bei uns, wir haben hier nur gute, sandige gartenerde in der gegend) und möchte damit den rand bis zur wasseroberfläche bestreichen. dann kommt ufersaat drauf. niedrig wurzelnde pflanzen und blumen werden dann auch auf meinem zementgemisch wachsen, die brauchen keine tiefe erdschicht. 

der nackte teichrand stört mich sehr wenn das wasser niedrig ist. der trocknet aus, evtl. vermosst ein wenig, sieht aber nur blöd aus  dem habe ich als nächstes den kampf angesagt  mit dem lehm und bepflanzung möchte ich auch die lücken zwischen den ufermatten und kieselrand erschliessen. lehm mit kleinem kies möchte ich dafür nehmen, das wird auch bei höherem wasserstand nicht weggespült.

einwände oder bessere ideen?


----------



## Hexe_Mol (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

hallo gabriela 

wow, das sieht ja schon superduperklassetoll aus!   
vor allem die idee mit der schwimmnudel finde ich super, frau muss sich eben nur zu helfen wissen! 

wenn die pflanzen erstmal etwas eingewachsen sind, möchten wir uuuuuuuunbedingt neue fotos sein! :beten

deine stein-lehm-idee finde ich für den teichrand super! lehm gibts übrigens in form von lehmputz, lehmmörtel usw... in guten baustoffmärkten wie raab karcher, baustoff-union usw... allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob das "lehm pur" ist, oder ob da irgendwas chemisches dabei ist, was schädlich sein könnte?  ansonsten gibts lehmpulver im aquarienbedarf zu kaufen, da ist es auf jeden fall "pur", aber natürlich deutlich teurer.

könntest du auf den nackten teichrand zwischen deine "lehm-steinlösung" evtl noch die eine oder andere robuste staude pflanzen, die mit "ab und an mal nassen füßen", genauso problemlos klar käme, wie mit "normal trocknen zeiten" und schön buschig würde?  
ganz spontan würde mir da frauenmantel einfallen. der eigent sich super für den teichrand, kommt auch mit widrigen bedingungen gut klar und würde jede menge "hässtlichen rand" gut kaschieren. es gibt aber auch andere stauden, die du dort evtl mit einer deiner ideen kombinieren könntest, frauenmantel fiel mir nur gerade ein, da ich derzeit jede menge davon abzugeben habe...


----------



## boesihexi (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

hi hexe! 

toll finde ich mein teich noch nicht, aber so hässlich wie meiner sehen alle aus, bevor sie mit pflanzen zugewuchert werden. so gesehen ist mein teich im stadium "es wird mal toll"  

ich habe heute eine zweite, kürzere schwimmnudel drunter geschoben, so dass die wulst am rand im wasser nicht mehr so sreng wirkt. dadurch wird auch die matte ein wenig mehr angehoben, sinkt nicht so viel im wasser. das praktische am der "nudeltasche" ist, dass ich nahc bedarf etwas herausnehmen oder noch mehr stützen drunter schieben kann. wichtig, wenn der wasserstand sich ändert.

pflanzen mit nassen füssen zu finden wäre kein thema. das problem ist, dass dort, wo der wasserstand schwenkt, der rand sehr steil ist. da hält leider nichts, kein blumentopf und keinen lehmklumpen mit pflanze :? ich kann versuchen dort eine zementkuhle einzubauen oder ein strumpf zu nageln, aber steil bleibt steil. deswegen dünner lehm und pflanzen mit zarten wurzeln, weil das besser halten würde. der rand, der zu kaschieren wäre, liegt quasi im wasser und ist sehr steil. an einem anderen teich wäre das die flachzone oder sumpfzone, bei mir ratzekahl-zone 

draussen am rand, wo die steine sind und die baumstämme, habe ich bereits gepflanzt! hinten die __ iris, heute kamen auch die karpatenglocken, die habe ich zwischen den steinen (mit erde-lehm gemisch) gepflanzt. vor den steinen auf der ufermatte habe ich __ moos, __ bachbunge und __ brunnenkresse in mix gepflanzt. mal sehen, ob die fuss fassen. die baumstämme (die bleiben trocken, so hoch steigt das wasser nie) bekommen dachwurz. viel mehr will ich in moment am rand oberhalb des teichs nicht pflanzen. nur unterhalb, als zum wasser hin. die mauer und die steine sind bestandsteil der landschaft und die pflanzen dort sollen diese nicht verdrängen, nur ergänzen. ich mag die teiche mit endlosen seichtwasser sehr, aber so ein teich habe ich nun mal nicht. ich will den charakter des teichs nicht alzu sehr verändern, sonst passt es zum garten nicht mehr. leider ist die mauer um den teich herum mit mörtel zugekleistert, sonst würde ich die mauer ein wenig bepflanzen, oder die wäre zumindest ein schöner tümmelplatz für tierchen.

frauenmantel, storchenschnabel und __ akeleien habe ich auch jede menge, brauchst du welchen? 

lehmpulver im tierfachhandel werde ich suchen, danke für den tipp. die seerosen habe ich mit betonit (katzenstreu) gepflanzt, mangels lehmerde, aber für den rand brauche ich schwerer lehm, der sich nicht so leicht abwaschen lässt. das betonit löst sich zu leicht auf, wird nicht gehen. vielleicht fahre ich am wochenende eine runde durch die botanik und finde irgendwo eine lehmige ecke.

hast du eine idee wie man den untergrund bei klarem wasser kaschiert? ich wünsche mir zwar auch schönes, klares wasser, aber wenn es zu klar wird, sieht man das hässliche innenleben  siehe fotos. zwar scheinen die pflanzen sich wohl zu fühlen und sogar die tannenwedel von eugen, die ich erst gepflanzt habe, recken den kopf in die höhe. aber die hässlichen bausteine muss ich nicht angucken und den käfig auch nicht. der käfig soll zwar mit moss bewachsen werden, die steine auch, aber oder der moss mir den gefallen tut?

ich war aber heute GERNE in dem teich bei den 31 grad und war richtig glücklich ihn zu haben   ich muss die werte des teichs messen, bevor ich die kalksteine in den teich schichte. ich bin ausgerutscht und habe sogar teichwasser geschmeckt, schmeckt euer teichwasser auch leicht salzig?


----------



## Eugen (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Hi Gabriela,

lehmhaltige Ecken kenne ich zur genüge. 
Versuch mal,am Käfig das __ Nadelkraut zu fixieren.
Das sollte dort unten auch wachsen.
Wenn nicht,bring ich Ende August Nachschub mit.


----------



## boesihexi (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

hi eugen,

__ nadelkraut ist eine gute idee! wassersterne klemme ich auch ein paar am käfig, die werden ihn auch verdecken. deine tannenwedel fühlen sich bei mir pudelwohl und die __ schnecken haben sich gut eingelebt. sogar ein paar kaulquapen haben sich reingeschmuggelt  nochmal danke für deine grosszügige spende, ohne die wäre der teich viel kahler. 

bis august sehen wir weiter. ich hoffe, dass mein teich bis dahin richtig in grün explodieren wird :beten


----------



## Hexe_Mol (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

huhu gabriela 

wie wäre es denn als "käfigwegschummel-hilfe" mit kokosmatte?  die ist recht preiswert, farblich auf jeden fall unauffälliger als der käfig und unterwasserpflanzen kann man auch gut "reinfummeln" 



> frauenmantel, storchenschnabel und __ akeleien habe ich auch jede menge, brauchst du welchen?




ich gebs ja zu, ich bin akut storchschnabelsüchtig.  derzeit blühen hier über 40 verschiedene sorten davon, aber ich finde immer wieder den einen oder anderen, der mir noch fehlt...  frauenmantel mag ich auch total gerne, aber der "stinknormale" wird so arg massig, daher sind mir inzwischen kahler oder zwergiger frauenmantel oder silberfrauenmantel lieber. was meine akeleien angeht, bin ich dieses jahr von den blüten etwas enttäuscht, denen war es wohl zu lange zu kalt.... 

ich bin schon total gespannt, wie sich dein teich die nächsten wochen entwickeln wird!


----------



## boesihexi (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

morgähn hexe 

kokos ist nur futter für die algen. das zerfällt so schnell und zurück bleiben dann die pflanzen, die sich an den käfig nicht festhalten können. ichhoffe, dass sich die __ seekanne so vermehrt, dass sie die oberfläche bedeckt. daneben ist eine kränkelnde seerose, wenn die was wird, dann sieht man auch nicht mehr so viel vom käfig. mich stören auch die töpfe, die sieht man auch. die fallen aber nicht mehr so auf wenn die pflanzen angewachsen sind - hoffe ich!

ich habe nicht viel für den __ storchschnabel und die __ akeleien getan. die wachsen bei mir entweder wild, oder würden vom vorgänger gepflanzt. ich denke eher wild. ich finde sie schön, blühen auch in verschiedene farben. zum sammeln komme ich noch nicht. mein garten ist genauso verwildert gewesen wie der teich und ich bin am rotieren um ihn auch in form zu bringen. ich will nächstes jahr nur die "normale" garten- und teichpflege machen und nicht mehr diesen aufwand wie jetzt. damit ich den garten auch mal geniessen kann. 

ja, ich bin auch gespannt, wie sich mein teich entwickelt. bis jetzt toi-toi sind die fadenalgen verschwunden.

schönes wochenende wünsche ich!
gabriela


----------



## boesihexi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

ich wollte für die eventuellen interessenten und allen, die mir geholfen haben, einen zwischenstand zeigen. meine ufermatten sind noch sichtbar und noch nicht zugewuchert, ich bin aber noch am pflanzen am rand. die teile, die im wasser liegen und als schwimminsel und flachzone dienen, die werden langsam. ich bin mittlerweile zuversichtlich, dass man nächstes jahr keine matte mehr sehen wird.

die drei matten sind unterschiedlich bepflanzt, aber die __ bachbunge wächst munter und die __ brunnenkresse deckt zumindest schnell die hässliche matte. __ froschlöffel, kalla, __ igelkolben usw. habe ich verteilt und die meisten scheinen es überlebt zu haben und wachsen. das pffenigkraut und die minze wachsen zwar nicht so schnell am ufer auf der matte, aber die sehen trotzdem noch kräftig aus. fadenalgen habe ich noch, die filtern aber auch das wasser solange nicht genügend andere pflanzen da sind  dafür blüht eine der krebsscheren und endlich auch eine seerose 

alles in allem bin ich mit der matten-lösung bisher sehr zufrieden. ich bin zwar noch nicht fertig mit dem teich (es müssen noch einige steine und pflanzen rein), aber es wird schon diese wochen soweit sein. ich hoffe, unser einziger kücken, den die ente vorgestern herauschlupfen sah, kann auf meine matten oder treppe ans land kommen. der war gestern nämlich gleich nach dem fotografieren verschwunden :? aus 11 eiern sind nur 2 kücken geschlupft und ich habe nur eins im teich gesehen. keine ahnung ob elster oder marder, aber wir haben einen entenkiller im garten :evil fürs nächste jahr soll der teich nicht nur pflanzenfreundlich sein, sondern auch ententauglich.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Guten Morgen Gabriela,
wenn ich die ersten Bilder mit jetzt vergleiche:

das hast *super* hinbekommen! *Respekt!!*
Da hat sich die Arbeit wirklich gelohnt!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Hallo Gabriela,
Respekt, was für eine Veränderung, mach weiter so.
Du schreibst, dass __ Pfennigkraut und Minze schlecht wachsen.
Ich schneide vom Pfennigkraut immer die Triebe ab gebe sie in eine Schale (oder irgendein
flaches Behältnis) fülle dies mit Erde und Wasser auf und habe nach 14 Tagen 20 neue
Ableger. Das funktioniert auch mit __ Wasserminze und __ Bachbunge.
Da ich dies dann im Gewächshaus stehen habe wächst alles ohne Ende.
So mache ich es übrigens mit fast allen Pflanzen die ich kaufe.
Eine Hälfte in den Teich bzw. in den Ufergraben, die andere Hälfte in passende
Behältnisse und dann ins Gewächshaus, somit wachsen diese viel Besser und ich
habe in kurzer Zeit das vielfache an den selben Pflanzen.
LG Markus.


----------



## karsten. (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Hallo

na wird doch 

vielleicht zur[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/3/] Auflockerung[/URL] noch paralell zum Ufer Aste oder Stämme
und den Zwischenraum bepflanzt 

mfG


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*



Hallo Gabriela, auch ich habe mal die Bilder verglichen und kann mich da nur anschließen: einfach klasse, wie natürlich jetzt schon alles aussieht in sooo kurzer Zeit! Wenn die Arbeit dir sicher auch sehr schwer gefallen ist, jetzt kannst du die Lorbeeren ernten! Ich bin wirklich sehr gespannt, wie sich das alles noch weiter entwickelt!


----------



## boesihexi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

es freut mich wirklich sehr, dass euch mein teich in diesem zwischenstadium gefällt  ich hatte zwischendurch schon den gedanke mein garten aufzugeben, weil ich nicht alles so schaffe wie ich es mir vorstelle. wenn cih eine woche krank bin und nichts im garten gemacht habe, erwartet mich ein bild des grauens und mehr als doppelte arbeit. aber ich habe so viel herzblut darin gesteckt, dass mir sowas nur in wirklich düsteren momente in den sinn kommt.

danke markus für den tipp mit der pflanzenteilung! ich habe schon meine pflanzen geteilt und überall auf die matte gesteckt, aber die wachsen wie gesagt nur mässig. ich vermute, es liegt daran, dass sie noch nicht genug fechtigkeit haben, weil die matte austrocknet wenn die nicht zubewachsen ist. ich werde es mit deiner methode probieren.

karsten, ich habe ein paar dicke äste im teich und eine baumscheibe, aber so richtig dicke stämme habe ich im garten nicht. die wünsche ich mir aber und werde versuchen die zu besorgen. hast du auch einen tipp wo man sowas bekommt, am besten deutsche eiche?  die äste, die ich im teich habe, die treiben am and und werden von den __ kröten benutzt, konnte ich beobachten. aber dazwischen pflanzen? die gehen doch auseinander wenn ich mal in den tiech gehe, sind nicht befestigt?

an der stelle, wo meine treppe ist, habe ich angefangen dicke kalksteine zu schichten. dort entsteht auf jeden fall eine art flachzone. zwischen den steinen werde ich pflanzen. die gegenüber liegegende teichseite lasse ich frei. dort muss ich wasser für den garten pumpen und es liegt viel im schatten, ist kühler als der rest des teichs, also dort wird nicht viel wachsen wollen.

jetzt drückt uns nur die daumen, das szumindets der eine kücken bleibt. mein sohn und ich sind so traurig, dass aus 3 entennester nur 1 kücken rausgeschlüpft ist und der auch noch weg ist  ich habe mir eigentlich anders vorgestellt, wie eine ganze schar entlein auf mein teich schwimmen werden und jetzt das.

ich halte euch am laufenden mit bildern. ich finde es auch sehr spannend wie sich mein teich entwickelt. am liebsten hätte ich ihn so behalten wie er letztes jahr war, so verwildert und voller teichlinsen hatte er auch viel charme. aber dazu noch einen so wie er jetzt ist. also zwei teiche


----------



## Annett (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Hallo Gabriela.

Im Forum sind einige Beiträge über Leute, die sich anfangs genauso wie Du über den tierischen Besuch (__ Enten) freuten, sie jedoch bald doch wieder los werden wollten.
Wenn Dein Teich für Enten gedacht ist, dann brauchst Du Dir die Mühe bezüglich Bepflanzung nicht machen... das ist binnen weniger Wochen alles abgefressen und zerstört. Zusätzlich düngen die Enten durch ihren Kot das Wasser und verursachen damit eine Algenblüte. Die nicht mehr vorhandenen Wasserpflanzen kommen dagegen nicht an und der Teich sieht bald aus, wie ein Ententeich nun mal meist aussieht. Grün + kahl. Leider.


----------



## boesihexi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

danke annett für die aufmunterung  ja, ich habe schon gelesen, dass die __ enten sowas mit teiche veranstalten. gedacht ist der teich für enten nicht, aber die haben scheinbar über jahre immer wieder mal ein nest gebaut auf der hügel. es sind wilde enten. 

mein plan war, dieses jahr entenküklein zuzulassen und nächstes jahr, wenn der teich bepflanzt ist, sie schweren herzens zu vertreiben. wobei ich mich erkundigen muss wie das gesehen soll, die wilden enten vertreiben. die hatten schon ein nest voll bis ich gemerkt habe, dass die da waren. da wir am garten nicht wohnen, lässt sich auch schwer bewachen. aber die natur reguliert sich selbst. dieses jahr zumindest musste ich keine ente vertreiben, das hat jemand anderes für mich übernommen.

die sehen aber so putzig aus, die kleinen *seufz* ja, du hast recht. ich mache mir viel mühe mit dem teich udn wenn die pflanzen halten sollen, dann muss ich die enten vertreiben


----------



## boesihexi (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

ich habe endlich wieder etwas zeit gehabt am teich fotos zu machen und wollte euch zeigen, was gerade bei mir am blühen ist. am liebsten habe ich den __ igelkolben, auch wenn es nicht so prächtig aussieht wie die farbigen blumen. 

__ libellen habe ich mehrere arten, die hier herumschwirren. die braune hatte ich in der hand kurz bevor sie herausschlüpfte, leider aber keine kamera mit im teich. von den kleinen blauen habe ich noch kein gutes foto machen können. kann mir jemand sagen, wie die grosse, grüne libelle heisst, was das für eine ist (im bild gut getarnt im __ moos, vor den weissen steinen)? auch unser hausfrosch konnte ich endlich aus der nähe fotografieren, war allerdings unzugänglich im __ efeu wirr-warr versteckt.

gestern habe ich am rand, Im teich, einen grossen haufen steine geschichtet und versuche damit die fehlende flachzone zu ersetzen. fotos folgen. allerdings kämpfe ich gerade mit dem grössten problem eines solchen grundwasserteichs: das wasser. der grudnwasserspiegel ist stark gesunken durch die anhaltende hitze, wie man auf dem foto sehen kann. gut ein halber meter unter dem rand ist jetzt der wasserspiegel. ich bin tüftle gerade wie ich pflanzen soll, so dass die flachwasserpflanzen solche wasserschwankungen auch überleben. im herbst kommt die überflutung, wenn das regnen anfängt.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Hallo Gabriela,
schöne Fotos, die grüne Libelle ist ein Weibchen von der Blauen Mosaikjungfer.
So sieht die von vorne aus.
Hier ist ein Link zu Libellenbestimmung www.libellen.li/.
LG Markus


----------



## boesihexi (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

danke markus! diese libelle war so schwer zu fotografieren. die webseite ist der knaller! dort kann ich endlich meine biokenntnisse auffrischen und erweitern. ich habe am teich verscheidene libellenarten gesichtet und wüsste gerne welche die sind. na dann... hoffentlich vermehrt sich die mosaikjungfer ganz fleissig. ich meine, sie war gerade am laichen als ich sie fotografiert habe, oder veruschte gerade, ob es passt.


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Hallo Gabriela,

das sieht richtig toll aus, Respekt!
Das hast du richtig gut hinbekommen! Jetzt heißt es nurnoch warten und wachsen lassen.


----------



## boesihexi (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

warten? geht nicht. ich muss noch am teich basteln  es ist schwerer fehler zu kaschieren als den teich richtig zu bauen. mir fehlen die flachzonen und vielen tierchen mit sicherheit auch. also, ich baue noch eine steinuferzone und wenn ich das fertig habe, dann shcaffe ich vielleicht dieses jahr noch das projekt "pfütze" zu starten  ich will nämlich auch __ molche in meinem garten haben. es gibt also viel zu tun


----------



## boesihexi (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*



> Jetzt heißt es nurnoch warten und wachsen lassen.


also... es wächst 

mein __ hornkraut war vor keine 2 monate ein kleiner stengel und jetzt? boah, ich platze gleich vor freude und stolz!   ich stelle ein paar 2 tage alte fotos ein. die trübung des wassers auf dem zweiten foto kommt vom aufgewirbelten schlamm. das foto habe ich gemacht nachdem ich im teich war um zu fotografieren  sonst ist mein wasser klar und bräunlich. 

beachtet mal den wasserstand auf das dritte foto. mein teich ist zzt durch die hitze halbleer. die schimmmatten, die im wasser liegen, wuchern auch besser als die erste, die zu wenig wasser bekommt.

ach ja... eugens __ schnecken wollen auch mal hallo zu papa sagen


----------



## hoboo34 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

..sieht doch mal klasse aus 
Bis wohin (an der Treppe gemessen) geht den normal dein Wasserstand ?


----------



## boesihexi (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

restliche fotos und fragen:

blüht __ papageienfeder? bei mir sieht es so aus, als ob sie blühen würde!  dafür mickert die wassernuss.

kann mir jemand sagen, was das für eine seerose ist? ich kenne wernes beitrag zum thema seerosen!  ich fand diese im teich vor, trieb letztes jahr auch nicht. stand senkrecht gepflanzt und sieht wie eine ananas aus, ganz anders als die restlichen seerosen die ich habe. sie will immer noch nicht treiben, obwohl ich sie umgepflanzt und gedüngt habe. verwest ist sie auch nicht, sie ist nur da


----------



## boesihexi (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

hi frank! der wasserpegel schwankt zwischen 1,5 m und 0,5 m, durfte ich diesen sommer feststellen. bei regen ist der teich randvoll, bei hitze war gerademal kniehoch. 

also, an der treppe gemessen, geht das wasser auch schon gut über die steine, bis ganz oben am rand des bildes. die steine sind nicht ganz bis zum teichrand, ich habe es nicht mehr fertig geschafft.

krass, oder? dieser wasserunterschied? schwierig für die pflanzen. ich habe auch shcon viele verluste gemacht, bis ich den richtigen wasserstand und platz gefunden habe. aber heute soll es regnen


----------



## Majaberlin (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Super Gabriela, was du in der kurzen Zeit aus dem alten Teich gemacht hast! Da kannst du mit Recht stolz drauf sein!

Ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, aber ich denke doch, dass ein fischloser Teich gegenüber einem Fischteich doch Vorteile bringt! Ich habe mir schon einige fischlose Teiche angesehen, und die waren viel eher ein "echtes" Biotop als mit Fischen (auch wenn es nur wenige sind!) besetzter Teich. Was mich jetzt wieder nachdenklich macht, ob ich wirklich unbedingt Fische da drin haben möchte.


----------



## boesihexi (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

hallo maja, 

ich glaube auch, dass fischlos leichter ist als mit fischen. man muss sich bei der pflanzenauswahl nicht so einschränken, das wasser ist sauberer, die insektenvielfalt doch grösser... ich glaube auch, dass es vorteile hat. obwohl ich fische auch ganz gerne mag und manchmal mir welche wünsche im teich  ich habe mich aber für einen biotop entschieden, wo die natur entscheiden darf welche tiere hierher gehören. ich decke nur die tafel 

und ja, ich bin schon ganz stolz auf mich. in den letzten wochen konnte ich kaum noch etwas im garten machen und war ganz traurig deswegen. umso mehr erfreut es mich, dass zumindest im teich alles gut wächst und gedeiht. die restlichen steine und die sandsäcke, die ich in den teich kippen wollte, schaffe ich vielleicht nach der reha oder erst im nächsten jahr. aber es wird so langsam wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe und es ist ein ganz tolles gefühl, so ein teich zu "erschaffen" 

ich bin sowas von froh, über dieses forum gestolpert zu sein :ja


----------



## hoboo34 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*



> krass, oder? dieser wasserunterschied?



Mein lieber Schieber, das ist ja mal echt ne Ansage. Hast ja praktisch Ebbe-Flut-Verhältnisse im Teich 



> schwierig für die pflanzen.



..das war auch mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## boesihexi (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*



> Hast ja praktisch Ebbe-Flut-Verhältnisse im Teich


na ja, dann kommt es aber gaaaaanz langsam zu ebbe und flut, so zweimal im jahr  ich kann es leider nicht ändern, es hängt vom grundwasserstand ab.

meine pflanzen müssen lernen, damit zu leben. sonst haben sie bei mir ein gutes leben  die schwimmende ufermatte war schon eine gute idee, bloss dass ich die erste während ein höheren wasserstand gebaut habe und sie mir jetzt etwas zu hoch hängt. die anderen zwei sind länger. 

ich habe bei der pflanzung ausgetüftelt wo die pflanzen hinkommen sollen, sie müssen trotzdem alle mit extremen auskommen. die unterwasserpflanzen haben weniger probleme als die anderen. mal sehen, wie sie den herbst und winter überstehen werden.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

hallo Gabriela,
großes Lob von mir,
schaut richtig gut aus, vor allem die Pflanzen entwickeln sich prächtig.
Was ich mir als wirklich großes Problem bei dir vorstelle ist der stark 
schwankende Wasserstand. 
Auch bei mir ist es ja ein naturnaher Teich ohne Technik.
Aber auf die Fische wollte ich nicht verzichten. Wobei man ganz klar zwischen Fisch
und Fisch unterscheiden muß.
Von den Pflanzen her mußte ich keine Einschränkungen machen ich kann auch jede
UW Pflanze in den Teich geben, und habe bisher noch keinen Ausfall zu verzeichnen,
da ja meine __ Moderlieschen keine Pflanzen anfressen.
Lediglich die heuer gekaufte __ Papageienfeder macht einen auf beleidigt.
LG Markus


----------



## boesihexi (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

hi markus!

durch den natürlichen wasseraustausch unterscheidet sich mein teich doch gewaltig von den folienteichen. hat vor- und nachteile, sage ich mir immer wenn mich die verzweifelung packt 

auf fische habe ich nicht wegen der pflanzen verzichtet, sondern wegen der insekten und tierchen, die von den fischen gefressen werden. es sollte ein natürlicher biotop werden, aber bitte mit einer grösstmöglichen vielfalt. die eierlegende wollmilchkuh ging gerade nicht, deswegen nur die wollmilchkuh  

ich überlege einen neuen teich zu bauen, wo auch fische platz haben. es wäre kleiner als dieser, evtl. eine grosse teichwanne, und in frage kommen nur kleine, einheimischen fische. mal sehen... ich plane auch eine pfütze und eine reptilien überwinterunghügel und habe es bisher nicht geschafft. erstmal will ich diesen teich fertig machen und hier kommen definitiv keine fische rein.

hier drei fotos von meinem teich in mai (viel regen, der teich war auch noch voller), juni (hitze, fast niedrigster stand bisher) und juli (noch mehr hitze, aber es hatte vor 2-3 tage geregnet). laut meine nachbarn war mein teich auch schon mal ganz leer :shock so einen tag nöchte ich nicht erleben.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Hi Gabrieala,
also ich will dir ja jetzt keine __ Moderlieschen einreden,
aber meine ML fressen eher nur (in meinen Augen) Schädlinge.
Wie Stechmücken , __ Eintagsfliegen, allenfalls mal __ Fliegen oder "Bremsen" (so heißen die
bei uns).
Wer mir meine schönen __ Libellen wegfrißt da bin ich auch draufgekommen, das sind
meine Teichfrösche, das stößt mich eher auf, aber so ist halt Natur.
Reptilien habe ich auch bei mir, da ich sehr viel mit Steinen gearbeitet habe und auch
sehr viele Unterschlupfmöglichkeiten gebaut habe, waren auch schon __ Eidechsen und
auch __ Schlangen bei mir, bekam aber erst einmal eine Eidechse vor die Linse.
(siehe in meinem Album). 
Ich lege auch großen Wert auf eine Artenvielfalt und freue mich jeden Tag aufs Neue
wenn ich einen Neuen Teichbewohner entdecke.
LG Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

Ja, die __ Moderlieschen kann ich mir auch als einzige von mir eingesetzte Bewohner vorstellen.
Im Moment gab es hier aber nirgends welche (ich wollte ja keine kaufen, nur mal sehen, wo ich die im nächsten Jahr herbekomme). Deshalb eilt es ja nicht so. Ich habe auch noch soviel im und am Teich zu tun, da würde man die Fischlein dauernd stören, das ist ja auch nicht schön.
Im Moment ist das Wasser klar (wenn auch mit einem kleinen Grün-/Braun-Stich), ich kann jedes Steinchen auf dem Grund sehen. Mal sehen wie sich das weiterentwickelt.


----------



## boesihexi (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: steiler teichrand pflanzenfreundlich machen*

hallo markus & maja,

du hast ja tolle fotos! womit fotografierst du denn? 

ja, in der natur gibt es strenggenommen keine schädlinge oder unkraut. fressen und gefressen werden. es gibt wenige, aber es gibt ein paar einheimische fische, die ich mir auch vorstellen kann in meinem teich. ich finde auch kois schön, aber mir wiederstrebt die züchtung der tiere. ich habe auch keine perserkatze, sondern bauernkatzen  dieser teich sollte aber fischfrei bleiben. vielleicht ändere ich meine meinung nächstes jahr und setze doch ein paar __ moderlieschen rein. in moment stelle ich mir aber den teich fischlos vor. solange ich auch eine baustelle habe, wie maja, macht es auch wenig sinn die fische zu stressen.

in meinem teich waren fische drin! ich weiss aber vom nachbarn, dass die nicht lange überlebt haben und dass es mal sehr viele, mal ausgestorben waren. der __ reiher holte welche, dann der wasserstand dürfte auch nicht ohne sein für die fische? die wasserwerte sind auch nicht ohne, ich habe viel nitrit, nitrat und phosphat? ich fand, als ich den garten übernommen habe, verweste fische in dem teich. dieses bild prägt noch meine einstellung zu diesem teich. 

ich möchte, obwohl die bedingungen nicht die optimalsten sind, einen gesunden teich haben. wenn erstmal die pflanzen gut mit diesen bedingungen auskommen (der teich hatte vorher nur eine seerose und etwas __ schilf im topf, keine solche vielfalt wie jetzt), kann ich nochmal über fische nachdenken. die entscheidung wird aber zugunsten der fischen ausfallen. wenn die sich mit den bedingungen in meinem teich schwer tun, dann lieber ohne. fische sind für mich keine ware, für die ich bei bedarf nachschub holen kann, wie ich es bei meinen nachbarn erlebe :evil 

ich finde, dass auch ohne fische ein teich sehr spannend sein kann! ich hätte aber nichts dagegen, wenn mich ein paar moderlieschen an den füssen kitzeln, wenn ich im teich bin


----------

